# How do you keep deer out of your railroad



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone. I was just woundering if anyone has a solution for keeping deer out of your railroad. I just found another peace of bent track and deer prints through out my railroad. I don’t want to put up a fence. Thank you.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

A quick internet search revealed Effective DIY Deer Repellent Options - Beaver Tree Service


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

armorsmith said:


> A quick internet search revealed Effective DIY Deer Repellent Options - Beaver Tree Service


Thank you


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

A pet wolf?
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

A Shotgun 😁


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, a lot of good ideas. I heard of one guy who would pee in a mason jar and spray it around his yard.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Not too sure how the local health department would receive that idea.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can't pee in your own backyard?


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a time when folks were hanging up bars of "Irish Spring" bath soap in the garden.
They said it worked, but the smell also kept me out, too.
Harvey C.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

I use the Deer and Rabbit Repellent from Lowes on my trees. It works, but has to be reapplied every month.


----------



## Oldtrucker301 (Oct 10, 2020)

We get hair from the barber shop and sprinkle that around, the scent of humans keeps them out of our vegitable garden. Plus it is FREE!


----------



## PCBN (Dec 27, 2007)

jody said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone has a solution for keeping deer out of your railroad. I just found another peace of bent track and deer prints through out my railroad. I don’t want to put up a fence. Thank you.


Hi, All. Been a while since I have been here. Just a quick note; here in Alaska we can buy dried wolf blood to keep the moose out of the garden. I had to use it in self defense when I went out one morning and found moose tracks through my layout that is still under construction. It walked right through the layout, through the pond sand bed and out again.


----------



## Loco Larry (Mar 29, 2021)

Just joined and saw the this. My 100' x 30' garden rr is between my house and a large conservancy. Some times see as many as ten deer. The first pic shows three things I do. One the rope, secondly the small green canister that I put mothballs in, and thirdly I have many hanging types of windchimes. In winter I have even hung bells on the ropes. .None of these is very expensive. The second pic show that i am fortunate to have a retaining wall on the eastside and a natural berm on the west side; I originally had a lot of mulch, but replaced it all with stone. If deer try to get in from the conservancy on the west side they have to go up a three foot hill. They will slip on the stone, if they get past the r/w/b cord. Between the north opening of the retaining wall and the berm, there is a 30' wooden trestle 3' high. Just some thoughts. Let's have fun. Oh dear!!! there's always another issue with an outside rr. FYI live in the Green Bay area.


----------

